# Iowa hunt



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Just got back from Iowa,
man they have alot of pheasants  If i could have shot better i wouldnt of had to walk so much  (man i was tired) but i still had a blast.

It was my first time pheasant hunting and i didnt realize they could fly so darn fast.

My dog will be two in Jan and shes been on ducks for 2 seasons know but never upland so she was just running around at first until she cought a cripple that someone else must have shot then it was nose to the ground the rest of the time.

The only bad thing was that she got a cut about an inch wide on her leg that i didnt see until the trip home today and the vet was closed by the time i got home
she has licked it clean and ive put puroxide on it a few times so hopefully it wont get infected til i can get her in.

Any thoughts on the cut???


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

As long as it is not bleeding it shouldn't be a problem.

My springer ran into a barb wire fence on Sunday and I called the vet and they said to bring her in on Mon. and they would sedate her and trim it up and stitch it back together. She got a pretty nasty cut right where her front leg and chest meet, it was hanging open pretty good so I just duct taped it so she couldn't lick it after I washed it out. 15 stitches later she's as good as new.

Bad thing is that she told me to not let her run for a week to ten days and I'm going hunting on Thursday and Friday.

Good luck with her.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Well i took her to the vet today and they shaved around the cut and then put surgical glue on it and put it back together.
The vet said it should hold if she doesnt run for a while and gave her some antibiotics for infection.

I hate unexpected expenses but shes more than worth it.

Springer, 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------

